

Ask HN: Help us structure our ready-to-launch content discovery Android app - kiberstranier

Hi there,<p>We&#x27;re in the final steps of preparation for the launch of our new content discovery Android app and wanted to ask the community&#x27;s help in finding what content categories &#x2F; sources you think would make the most sense for the general public.<p>Specifically our app is an Android Lock Screen that pulls RSS content from a number of websites in different categories and aggregates that in an easily accessible format for users to browse in their idle times (e.g. one topic can be Startups and one of the feeds can be the Techcrunch one).<p>Do you have any suggestions of such topics and content sources? Maybe even sites that you run yourself and would want more visibility for?<p>Thanks for helping!
======
titel
I think that most of the HN users will agree that startups and tech should be
among the available topics. Other than that I'm looking forward to actually
seeing the app!

